# High End Rods ? Whats Your Opinion?



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

I have thrown a couple orvis rods including helios and other rods but my person preference would be a g loomis crosscurrent


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You can bet that a guy floating around in a Hells Bay will not have a White River flyrod on board!

Some of the mfg's have high prices and some are justified because the technology that goes into them and some are not the same but cost the same. Goes for just about anything out there that you might buy.

Last summer there was a post on here about the 8wt shootout - see if you can find it as it was a great read and you might find some interesting information.

Found it:
http://www.yellowstoneangler.com/ge...pal-best-saltwater-fly-rod-fly-rod-comparison


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

The problem with these kinds of discussion is simple. There are no right OR no wrong answers. Its all in the preferences of the end user.

But for sake of discussion I will throw out (throw up.....lol) my two cents.
1. I have never cast a high end rod that was bad. And I have been blessed to cast a lot of them. Some I liked. Some I didnt. But that was personal preference. They all could cast.
2. Some lower priced rods are really good. Personally I don't think they are as good as a high end rod but they are really good and they cost a lot less. But some of them don't cast for crap.
3. When I buy a high end rod I KNOW that 10 years down the road that company will still be in business and still have my back with warranty coverage. 
4. There are tons of new rod (and reel) companies coming on the market all the time. And they can and do produce some really good stuff. But many of them are not going to make it. That's a business reality. So if you have a product from one of the unfortunate ones then you are simply out of luck. Only each individual can decide if the cost savings is worth the risk that you may be buying a disposable item.
5. Many of the new companies are importing products they have made for them in China especially reels. Some of the stuff they make is pretty darn good. But reliability of parts and future equipment is suspect at best. I have first hand experience with a line of reels made in China. 

So again there is no right or wrong answer. It just all depends on each persons needs, desires, and finances. Just like any other discretionary purchase we make. Although some would say that fly rods are not a discretionary item!!!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

To some people, yes. To others, no. It really has to do with the angler. Most of the high end rods are bought by someone who knows and understands the basics of Rod building and its advantages throughout. An expert will likely be able to appreciate the "little things" while a novice may never know the difference. If you put tape on the manufacturers name on the blank and asked a few beginners the same question, then the answer probably would be no. There are a few experts in the fly world on this forum. I'm sure they can chime in and explain these "little things" that they really can appreciate when it comes down these Rod types..


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Yea, IME the high end rods are flat out better rods. Think 'ifsteve' hit a lot of the main points -- I have cast a lot of the high end rods and some I like a lot better than others. Those are the ones I buy. 

There are some good bargains out there as well. And by no means do you need an $800 rod to catch fish. I think the high end rods really earn their keep when 1) you can already cast proficiently and 2) you are fishing in less than favorable conditions.

If you are fishing small-ish flies for whatever rod you are throwing, and it's < 10kts wind, any decent rod will most likely get the job done.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

The advantage of a high-end rod is not necessarily how it casts, but more likely how it lasts. The real difference is how the rod is put together. Grips, reel seats, butts, guides, and how they're assembled make for the quality of a rod and determine how it will hold up in use. Good blanks are cheap compared to labor, quality components and the expense of marketing and maintaining the image of a premium brand name. Many less expensive rods cast very nicely, and the fact is that there's a lot more equipment involved in a good cast than just the rod, and then there's the skill of the fisherman.

The real problem I have with high end rods is that they tend to fall overboard, get stepped on, slammed in doors, etc.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Vertigo said:


> The advantage of a high-end rod is not necessarily how it casts, but more likely how it lasts. The real difference is how the rod is put together. Grips, reel seats, butts, guides, and how they're assembled make for the quality of a rod and determine how it will hold up in use. Good blanks are cheap compared to labor, quality components and the expense of marketing and maintaining the image of a premium brand name. Many less expensive rods cast very nicely, and the fact is that there's a lot more equipment involved in a good cast than just the rod, and then there's the skill of the fisherman.
> 
> The real problem I have with high end rods is that they tend to fall overboard, get stepped on, slammed in doors, etc.


I agree , have a Sage Salt that my boat rod tube rubbed the finish off a spot and into the graphite and its 2 weeks old, but my biggest problem with some high end rods is the lack of top tier components such as not using Ti guides on a rod costing 800 dollars wtf


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Its all psychological to me. I like the best, because when I have the best I save all that time I would have spent wondering if I should upgrade or not. When I fail, there is no doubt that it is the user because there is no better equipment.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I build my own rods (mostly spinning, but some fly as well) with high end components for very little compared to retail because I enjoy the process and the rods turn out great both functionally and aesthetically. That being said, one of these days I'd still love to be able to afford a NRX or whatever the best I can try at that point in time is. As others have said, whether or not it's worth it is a personal matter. What I can say objectionably is that there's no way producing a 9ft. fly rod cost $200-300 more than an equal quality 7ft. spinning or casting rod. Of course, if you're reading this, you probably already know why that is


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

KnotHome said:


> fly rod cost $200-300 more than an equal quality 7ft. spinning or casting rod. Of course, if you're reading this, you probably already know why that is


Interesting thought. What about the cost of R&D? The major players are constantly building and testing blanks. The cost of tooling alone is a major factor. A company who is building new rods from the ground up have to cover that cost over the life of the warranty where as TFO is buying bulk blanks from PRC. Is the raw material cost of my H2 any more than the material cost of a BVK? Probably not, but that is not what I am paying for.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> You can bet that a guy floating around in a Hells Bay will not have a White River flyrod on board!


I think this is a little unfair.

Boats are tools that allow you to gain access to fish in specific environments.

My buddies older Hell's Bay can get me to fish that my ancient 181 Flats cannot sniff at.

I spend alot of time in that Hell's Bay...and yes you may find my NRX/Tibor 8wt in my hand on the flats but you might also find my second hand Predator / Remix 6wt if we're in the backwaters or my old used Power Matrix / Battenkill 8wt that was bought as a starter rod for $150, if the wind has laid down.

They're all tools...nothing more...buy what suits your usage and your environment...


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Just buy the best rod you can afford and go fishing.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

KnotHome said:


> What I can say objectionably is that there's no way producing a 9ft. fly rod cost $200-300 more than an equal quality 7ft. spinning or casting rod. Of course, if you're reading this, you probably already know why that is


I think what you are referring to is only partially correct. There's a huge volume and throughput component in effect as well. Fly rod market is a lot smaller, but companies still need to earn a return. If you are pushing higher volumes of spinning rods, your realized costs on a per unit basis going to be a lot smaller than for fly rods even if it's the 'same graphite'.


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a lot of high end custom rods, and high end off the shelf rods, also plenty of lower end rods, I can say without doubt I cast better with the high end rods than the lower, I also enjoy fishing with them more, and I like knowing that if my high end off the shelf rod breaks I can get it replaced/repaired. The guy I bought all my custom rods from has given up the game so now I am off the shelf rods only.

When I bought my first Sage Xi3, I added 20' to my cast within just a couple of days of practicing, I can shoot 60' - 80' accurately, I never got past 40' with my older low end set up.

Also when I talk of Low end, I'm mostly taking St. Croix Tidemasters etc, so even they aint low low end, but my Loomis and Sage rods knock spots off them.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

A rod is a very small part of all the things required to make a good cast or catch a nice fish. But fishing for sport is something that most of us do for the pure enjoyment, and if an expensive rod adds significantly to that enjoyment, then it's worth it. Personally, I enjoy knowing that I have gear suitable to the task and that I haven't spent a penny more than necessary. I especially enjoyed the fact that I wasn't kissing $1200 goodby when my last rig jumped out of the holder into 50' of water.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

That Yellowstone shootout was BS. "Fun To Fish" points, and how can you rate the ability to cast 80' equal to 60' and 35' then add "Perfect 8" points for the ability to cast at all distances and have those scores contradict the average of the individual distance scores.???? Plus screw the whole apples to apples thing up by including a 7wt rod with an 8 wt line. Really? And if you waste your time watching the videos and reading the thing you can hear the guy pimping the NRX all the way through. Might have been believable with out the prejudice comments.

off the soap box and to the OP's question
It is my opinion that the current mid-grade rods are that manufacturer's prior high-end rods in a different package.

This is the manufacturers way of competing against the used rod market, by selling something old, like it is "new".


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> That Yellowstone shootout was BS. "Fun To Fish" points, and how can you rate the ability to cast 80' equal to 60' and 35' then add "Perfect 8" points for the ability to cast at all distances and have those scores contradict the average of the individual distance scores.???? Plus screw the whole apples to apples thing up by including a 7wt rod with an 8 wt line. Really? And if you waste your time watching the videos and reading the thing you can hear the guy pimping the NRX all the way through. Might have been believable with out the prejudice comments.
> 
> off the soap box and to the OP's question
> It is my opinion that the current mid-grade rods are that manufacturer's prior high-end rods in a different package.
> ...


I agree totally , are they just going to throw all the tooling and r&d away , or just rebadge it with a different name and color


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> That Yellowstone shootout was BS. "Fun To Fish" points, and how can you rate the ability to cast 80' equal to 60' and 35' then add "Perfect 8" points for the ability to cast at all distances and have those scores contradict the average of the individual distance scores.???? Plus screw the whole apples to apples thing up by including a 7wt rod with an 8 wt line. Really? And if you waste your time watching the videos and reading the thing you can hear the guy pimping the NRX all the way through. Might have been believable with out the prejudice comments.
> 
> off the soap box and to the OP's question
> It is my opinion that the current mid-grade rods are that manufacturer's prior high-end rods in a different package.
> ...


Agreed to a certain extent. The other point is the caster's ability might be considered suspect, in certain circles. So how would you have a true unbiased opinion of rod finite points unless the "panel" of casters are considered the best of the best, true masters of the art ,with no back scratching. And in what particular situation would the rods be tested? They are so many variables in terms of use, conditions, methods of casting, etc. Some of those demos were done in a pool, some on the lawn, some on a boat, etc. No consistency!

I tested and thrown 25 of what some would consider to be the best rods from most all mfgs at iCast this year (through the course of a 3 day period) and you would consider that those ponds would be a controlled environment, but even that, not exactly! In some cases, it was combat casting to say the least.

I'd really like to see a better study.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

CRBoggs...you totally missed my sarcasm.

I'd really like to see a better study....I agree that the Yellowstone article is from a group of guys casting rods. How about you guys all getting together someday and do your own. There are a lot of good fly fishermen on here and they have a wide array of rods. It would be pretty cool to see a "Hometown" review of the rods in use by the microskiff residents.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

My 4 high-end rods (all from the same manufacturer) disappeared during a recent move. Without giving it any thought, I replaced 3 of them in newer versions from the same company. My point is that at least some of us are brand-loyal perhaps to a fault and that plays into this discussion.

By the way I went through the Yellowstone Angler Shootout link. They absolutely trashed my 8wt in the summary and it consistently came out at the bottom of each list in the tests. Smelling a rat, I looked on their site to see if they carried that particular company and rod, which to my surprise they do. The blurb on their site goes something to the effect of “arguably the best 8wt out there”. WTF?


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Fly rod blanks aside...there are some major differences between cheap and expensive rods. I have repaired and modified my fair share. I have replaced grips, stripped guides, removed reel seats. The ease of removing components is almost directly proportional to the cost of the finished rod in most cases. Bass pro-shop label rods are easy to tear down. Boiling hot-water is all you need to remove the reel seat. Not so for Sage or Scott. The cork used on cheaper rods is always a lesser grade and has more filler than most people can even recognize. It's easily removed. Only recently have some of the bigger name brand builders started using crappy cork. One thing that I've noticed that separates the cheap from the expensive is the quality of epoxy used on the thread wraps. That's a big deal. Even bigger is the tension used to wrap components to the blank. When you over tighten the thread you can actually cause the hoop to deflect a little. This imparts a weak spot. Some of the cheaper builders do not maintain wrap tension then use inferior resins. Oh another one....cheap rods usually use low quality masking tape to make their reel seat arbors. then they poorly coat these. Some of the better rods use better tape, poly or graphite arbors.So in short, these things affect the finished rod in ways that a we can feel but can't really put into words. Even if the blanks were identical...you'd feel it. So there is a lot of merit to buying high-end rods.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a mix of both high end and budget friendly rods. I have liked and disliked rods in both categories for various reasons. It doesn't have to have a big price tag to cast well. A big price tag also isn't a guarantee that it's going to cast well or be a good fit. One thing generally holds true on the high end rods. They are made with premium components and typically hold up much better in comparison. My cheap rods usually rust easily on the guides and have major cork pitting issues. The u40 cork seal from mud hole solves this issue. Workmanship is also usually very easy to compare between the two. 

I'm willing to bet if they did their 8wt shootout without any labels or branding on the rods the results wouldn't be the same.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> CRBoggs...you totally missed my sarcasm.
> 
> I'd really like to see a better study....I agree that the Yellowstone article is from a group of guys casting rods. How about you guys all getting together someday and do your own. There are a lot of good fly fishermen on here and they have a wide array of rods. It would be pretty cool to see a "Hometown" review of the rods in use by the microskiff residents.


Ok lets get the Texas fly rod panel group started. We can cast off the skiff in real conditions. PM me.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm liking this thread a lot! I'd like to see the other hard core fly guys (and gals), be it low end or high end, here on this site, chine into this discussion and throw their opinion and experience in as well.

Break out discussions can be hardware used, rod blanks with their craftsmanship, tapers and mandrels, warranty, customer service, customer support through their dealer network support, and also the company/mfg themselves including longevity in business and their own spin on why we should buy their products. And don't forget the "whys" of why we made those decisions to purchase those rods (heck, even reels) and why we share the "whys" with others. Be it low range, mid range or top high range rods. Even stepping back to older rods. Price, value, quality, support, convince, time, their story, referred by a friend, fished it first, etc.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> How about you guys all getting together someday and do your own. There are a lot of good fly fishermen on here and they have a wide array of rods. It would be pretty cool to see a "Hometown" review of the rods in use by the microskiff residents.


They have one every year called "Big Gun".

http://www.tricountyflyfishers.com/Outreach/november-22-2015big-gun-casting-competition


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Are suggesting that since there is already a good get together albeit for another reason that some time couldn't be dedicated to doing some good testing? If so good idea.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

I think it also depends on your definition of "high end". Personally, I don't see myself ever paying $700-800+ for a rod, but I'm happy to pay $400ish for a quality American made rod from a company like Scott or Sage. It may not have the latest super technology, but the quality and customer service will be there. There are also companies like Colton and Marshfly that reduce cost in ways other than cutting quality. Who knows, never say never. My casting and budget may one day be to the point where I'll consider a super high end rod. Until then I'll stick to US made rods that offer good bang for the buck.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> They have one every year called "Big Gun".
> 
> http://www.tricountyflyfishers.com/Outreach/november-22-2015big-gun-casting-competition


Yeah to be clear I am not interested in casting contests just getting Texas people together to try and cast different fly rods.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

sjrobin said:


> Yeah to be clear I am not interested in casting contests just getting Texas people together to try and cast different fly rods.


That was the idea...and to compile some sort of a comparison from the users from a real world perspective.


----------



## snookdlb (Aug 28, 2010)

The Yellowstone guys reviews are absolutely influenced by the terms and deals each rod makers gives them. Do not for a second thinks money does not play into the equation


----------



## Vining (Aug 28, 2012)

BayStYat said it for me. I buy the best rod I can afford so when I am out there I know I have the best equipment I can afford so all blame goes on my skills, or lack thereof.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

I think it also depends on your definition of "high end". Personally, I don't see myself ever paying $700-800+ for a rod, but I'm happy to pay $400ish for a quality American made rod from a company like Scott or Sage. It may not have the latest super technology, but the quality and customer service will be there. There are also companies like Colton and Marshfly that reduce cost in ways other than cutting quality. Who knows, never say never. My casting and budget may one day be to the point where I'll consider a super high end rod. Until then I'll stick to US made rods that offer good bang for the buck.

Thanks for the shout out pt448. We do truly try to create and make fly rods out of the best components available. Fortunate for us, we do not have all the overhead and marketing campaigns that a lot of the bigger companies have. In turn we can pass the savings onto the angler.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

scissorhands said:


> Thanks for the shout out pt448. We do truly try to create and make fly rods out of the best components available. Fortunate for us, we do not have all the overhead and marketing campaigns that a lot of the bigger companies have. In turn we can pass the savings onto the angler.


I've been wanting to order an 8wt journeyman for a while. I keep hoping I will spot one somewhere and get a chance to throw it around a little bit.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> I've been wanting to order an 8wt journeyman for a while. I keep hoping I will spot one somewhere and get a chance to throw it around a little bit.


We have our 7'6" nano going out as well. Awesome saltwater rod. I would be more than happy to send you a demo, with a deposit.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> They have one every year called "Big Gun".
> 
> http://www.tricountyflyfishers.com/Outreach/november-22-2015big-gun-casting-competition


But "Big Gun" is just for casting distance, not rod evaluations.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

el9surf said:


> I'm willing to bet if they did their 8wt shootout without any labels or branding on the rods the results wouldn't be the same.


Nailed it. Unless it is a blind test, the brand will influence the decision. Also, all that information on the pages makes for some good search engine bait, now doesn't it? Seriously, I've read some of it and shook my head.

There is no objective way to measure the best rod. What's the best surfboard? What's the best skiff? Come on, give me a break... it's just click bait and a way for them to push more rods. You gotta know how to smell bait to keep from eating it.

I will chime in on a recent rod purchase, not by me, but by some buddies of mine. I just outfitted a trip for me and two buddies to Bolivia and they needed 8 wts - recommended the TFO Mangrove. The rep here in TX for TFO, Banning Collins, let me cast one before they came out early last year. I liked it, but thought it was a bit relaxed for my style. My buddies loved it - then I picked it up and gave it a spin. Absolutely a great rod for the price - excellent for reds and bass. I could chunk a 1/0 popper 60' without a problem. The Yellowstone article trashed that rod.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> Nailed it. Unless it is a blind test, the brand will influence the decision. Also, all that information on the pages makes for some good search engine bait, now doesn't it? Seriously, I've read some of it and shook my head.
> 
> There is no objective way to measure the best rod. What's the best surfboard? What's the best skiff? Come on, give me a break... it's just click bait and a way for them to push more rods. You gotta know how to smell bait to keep from eating it.
> 
> I will chime in on a recent rod purchase, not by me, but by some buddies of mine. I just outfitted a trip for me and two buddies to Bolivia and they needed 8 wts - recommended the TFO Mangrove. The rep here in TX for TFO, Banning Collins, let me cast one before they came out early last year. I liked it, but thought it was a bit relaxed for my style. My buddies loved it - then I picked it up and gave it a spin. Absolutely a great rod for the price - excellent for reds and bass. I could chunk a 1/0 popper 60' without a problem. The Yellowstone article trashed that rod.


LOL.... Now that's good stuff!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

It's all a matter if perspective. The trend for many of the high end rods has been super fast action. In my opinion many of them are not fast in a good way, but instead borderline stiff and not really true to their weight. I have settled on the proaxis, it fits my cast well. A good balance of guts when you need it but also finesse. Having said that there's probably a lot of guys that won't like it because it's not fast enough. Also love my old gl2 9wt, it's pure magic.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> Nailed it. Unless it is a blind test, the brand will influence the decision. Also, all that information on the pages makes for some good search engine bait, now doesn't it? Seriously, I've read some of it and shook my head.
> 
> There is no objective way to measure the best rod. What's the best surfboard? What's the best skiff? Come on, give me a break... it's just click bait and a way for them to push more rods. You gotta know how to smell bait to keep from eating it.
> 
> I will chime in on a recent rod purchase, not by me, but by some buddies of mine. I just outfitted a trip for me and two buddies to Bolivia and they needed 8 wts - recommended the TFO Mangrove. The rep here in TX for TFO, Banning Collins, let me cast one before they came out early last year. I liked it, but thought it was a bit relaxed for my style. My buddies loved it - then I picked it up and gave it a spin. Absolutely a great rod for the price - excellent for reds and bass. I could chunk a 1/0 popper 60' without a problem. The Yellowstone article trashed that rod.


Ok guys, here is my experience with fly rods. I live and saltwater fly fish in Texas, which usually means very shallow, not so clear water and a lot of wind. For perspective, my first fly rod was Heddon bamboo, followed by a series of fly rods that were not expensive and I am sure most of them did not have good fly line that would load the rods properly for large mouth bass poppers. Great fun . Then, in about 1998 I started wading the coast(with a fly rod) for red drum. In spite of being a slim 6'4" and not afraid of soft muddy shores, sting rays, and sharp oyster shell, I realized you could see and cast to a lot more red drum from a poling skiff. So in 2003 I bought my first skiff. In my mind, no other fishing experience compares to sight casting fish from a poling skiff. I have never cast all of the fly line at any species of fish and I do not blind cast unless I have to. I am not a great caster. Small red drum (not sexually mature) are the most numerous targets in Texas bays and it is rare if you can see the reds beyond about sixty feet. I owned a Scott and Sage high end before I bought a Cross Current Pro 8 wt($375) in 2003 and I still use this rod. It is my favorite for fighting the fish and making quick short cast, but I like to mix it up with the 7 wt NRX and Helios II one piece. It was worth the money when I bought it because I am still using the 12 year old rod.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Find a rod that makes you happy and you can cast. Cast as many different price point rods as you can get your hands on. When you find one that makes you say "WOW"....then buy it. If it is not in your budget, then start casting lower price point rods until you find one that makes you say "WOW." You will find one out there. All the shootouts and "studies" and opinions out there do not mean anyhing to the individual who is needing to find a rod best for them.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

scissorhands said:


> I think it also depends on your definition of "high end". Personally, I don't see myself ever paying $700-800+ for a rod, but I'm happy to pay $400ish for a quality American made rod from a company like Scott or Sage. It may not have the latest super technology, but the quality and customer service will be there. There are also companies like Colton and Marshfly that reduce cost in ways other than cutting quality. Who knows, never say never. My casting and budget may one day be to the point where I'll consider a super high end rod. Until then I'll stick to US made rods that offer good bang for the buck.
> 
> Thanks for the shout out pt448. We do truly try to create and make fly rods out of the best components available. Fortunate for us, we do not have all the overhead and marketing campaigns that a lot of the bigger companies have. In turn we can pass the savings onto the angler.


No problem. All of my spinning and casting rods from now on will be Duce rods made right here in Louisiana, and it's great to see a company making quality fly rods right next door in Texas. I think a journeyman would make a great Christmas present to myself


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

At one time I owned 3 Sage RPLX i rods and loved them until a friend built a custom 8wt for under $200 that I absolutely fell in love with. I learned that it's possible to find a sweet rod without going broke. Thank god I prefer a rod with more feel vs a $800 hand cannon! Or maybe ignorance is bliss?


----------



## RobA (Aug 21, 2015)

Unfortunately, I think that fly rods are like golf clubs in that the more expensive ones are generally better, but they certainly aren't better for everyone. Even among the expensive rods, a group of random experienced casters would probably have different preferences among them, just as there is no consensus best driver or putter. Its also doubtful that most people are even good enough to realize any of the benefits of a high priced rod.

I say all of this as a somewhat novice caster and terrible golfer who never plays, so take it for what its worth.

I had a sage rep and casting instructor tell me that he doesn't see any appreciable difference between sage's top end and lower end models. 

What sucks is that a lot of us don't have the opportunity to cast a ton of different rods to find the one we like. My first rod was an 8wt sage xi2 that I bought used for cheap. Its my favorite rod, probably because I've used it the most. I'm probably going to by a 12wt in the next year and I'm torn between just buying a used xi2 or xi3 that I know will almost certainly be fine, or traveling to a fly shop, testing a bunch of them, and then paying full price for a rod that, at best, will probably only be marginally better.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

I say buy the most expensive gear you can then rub everyone's nose in the fact that you make, spend, & flaunt your $ more than they do. Then hire a guide evrytime you go fishing in order to explain how the best way to use above mentioned fancy gear. Flip side of that buy some cheap stuff, practice, move up the rod food chain & find the best fit; cheap or pricey


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

WillW said:


> I say buy the most expensive gear you can then rub everyone's nose in the fact that you make, spend, & flaunt your $ more than they do. Then hire a guide evrytime you go fishing in order to explain how the best way to use above mentioned fancy gear. Flip side of that buy some cheap stuff, practice, move up the rod food chain & find the best fit; cheap or pricey


good stuff.....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

WillW said:


> I say buy the most expensive gear you can then rub everyone's nose in the fact that you make, spend, & flaunt your $ more than they do. Then hire a guide evrytime you go fishing in order to explain how the best way to use above mentioned fancy gear. Flip side of that buy some cheap stuff, practice, move up the rod food chain & find the best fit; cheap or pricey


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

RobA said:


> I'm probably going to by a 12wt in the next year and I'm torn between just buying a used xi2 or xi3 that I know will almost certainly be fine, or traveling to a fly shop, testing a bunch of them, and then paying full price for a rod that, at best, will probably only be marginally better.


A 12 wt is something you need to cast A LOT to make sure it's the right rod for you. You don't want one that is way too stiff because it will wear you down if you don't have a good, tight double haul. Hauling correctly makes a 12 feel like a 10 and can be cast all day.

Definitely recommend buying used if you can - you can get good deals and most rod companies honor the warranty regardless of who sends it in.

This while rod conversation is also made difficult by rod companies, specifically one (not naming any, but most guides name their yellow lab after it) who churn out new rod models each year. It is a marketing machine targeted for people who feel like they need to have the newest, BEST ROD!!!. Graphite construction improvements and manufacturing don't evolve that quickly. That's the bait I was talking about in the earlier post.

My Winston B2-mx rods are nearing 5 years old and I love them more than any newer rod I've cast - including the BIII-sx. I haven't cast the BIII plus yet.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> A 12 wt is something you need to cast A LOT to make sure it's the right rod for you. You don't want one that is way too stiff because it will wear you down if you don't have a good, tight double haul. Hauling correctly makes a 12 feel like a 10 and can be cast all day.
> 
> Definitely recommend buying used if you can - you can get good deals and most rod companies honor the warranty regardless of who sends it in.
> 
> ...


Yeah Groves I also like diesel engines, Chesapeake Bay retrievers, HB skiffs, and other things that stand the test of time( running short for me) . But I don't like the El Nino weather forecast model for the Gulf Coast this winter.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> Yeah Groves I also like diesel engines, Chesapeake Bay retrievers, HB skiffs, and other things that stand the test of time( running short for me) . But I don't like the El Nino weather forecast model for the Gulf Coast this winter.


Also if any one in Texas has a few 10 wts and wants to fish when the sun comes out let me know. I am in the market for a one piece 10.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> Also if any one in Texas has a few 10 wts and wants to fish when the sun comes out let me know. I am in the market for a one piece 10.


Where in Texas are you? Bayou Vista here. I have a few 10 wts.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Lot od good stuff here to digest. I agree Yellowstone angler is a bit bias toward some brands but I still find some good info there. I liked the older shootouts then go hunting ebay for used rods since my budget can't justify $800 for a rod.
Recently picked up a T&T Helix 8wt for just under $200. Really nice condition and no not super fast but yesterday I was throwing a 2/0 pole dancer popper 70-80ft with it. Dang good for me!
So when all the upiddies start cleaning out their closets for the lastest , bestest, greatest I go shopping.
Of all the rods I've owned and sold the _old_ Redington CPS is still my favorite.


----------



## Foreverglades93 (Dec 20, 2015)

I bought the sage approach over the salt and method purely because I thought it casted better. I feel like everyone has their own preference and you just have to find your own.


----------



## tarpon.fishing2 (Oct 5, 2015)

Rods need to match your current skill when you start out having a adv rod will get you going when you get better than get a more expensive rod. A skilled person can make an adv rod work good. Also if you don't spend a bunch of money you can get a few different wt rods


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

At the end of the day buy what rod works for you all factors considered.....and then go fishing. But don't look down on those whose gear is less than what you prefer.And the reverse is equally true. Don't chastise guys who like to use high end stuff. Bottom line is that everybody has their own reasons for what they do and how they do it. 

But we all have one common denominator......the fish!


----------

